# Pioneer 1680R in 200sx



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

I just bought a set of Pioneer TS-1680R or something like that. They're four way 6.5" speakers but I don't quite know if they'll fit in my 98 200sx anywhere. I don't have the box with me right now as I am at a friend's house, but when I get back to my house later today I will list the dimensions or if anyone is kind enough to look them up and tell me if they'll fit for me that would be great as well. I think I remember the speaker depth to be 2.25" and I know that our cars are picky about that, so I'm curious if that'll even fit in the front or back at the very least. I know think this has been asked before but I can't find it in the search specifically, since our cars are officially 6.5" oversized, when I but regular 6.5" speakers, will there be a little gap in the speaker area? If so, should I dynamat this area to prevent any rattling noise? Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

I have those same speakers bro, I have a 96 200SX so I think they should fit. I have mine in the rear and I know they fit fine there w/o modification...I have really deep components in the front so I had to mod a lil there but dpeneding on where u put them I dont think u should have a problem, even in the front b/c they arent that deep. Good luck.


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

i would try to mod my stuff , but im scared i will fuck it up cause i don't know what im doing lol :dumbass:


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Ah thanks very much for the info Russia. I never got to explain my situation on why I never tried it out myself heh, my cars in the shop right now because kids (not myself this time) are idiots on the road. I swear my car is just accident prone. I got these speakers for 30 bucks cause of employee discount as a temp worker over winter break and wanted to buy these before I get laid off. So I can't exactly test them on my car as of yet, but I'm hoping to soon, just curious though, how much room do you think I have in the front and the back depth wise? I'm also curious where I should place these speakers for the best sound; my system is still currently stock (and sounds horribly terrobile and distorted cause of the crappy stock system) but I plan to purchase a new headunit soon and only have one set of these speakers since they were the last pair in stock and would rather wait for either a nice set of component speakers I can afford or the same set so that I can stay with the same brand. Thanks again.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Well if you dont mind doing work, put them in the front...There should be room to spare and it will be an easy install and when you get your components switch these to the back where there will be a lot of room also and put the components in the front. If you dont feel like doing work leave ur front speakers and throw these in the back and then just install the components. Now to appreciate these speakers more you will definately need an amp for all 4, you will be happy when u get it!


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

What kind of work did you have to do to make them fit in the front exactly? And say I do this, will I have to further enlarge the holes in the front to make a set of components fit or are components abouts the same size and depth?


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> What kind of work did you have to do to make them fit in the front exactly? And say I do this, will I have to further enlarge the holes in the front to make a set of components fit or are components abouts the same size and depth?



You dont have to do any work to fit the pioneers in the front...they will fit...as for components, I got deep Alpine SPR-176A components and they hit the back, so all I had to do was add like a quarter inch round spacer between the speaker and the panel to make it sit higher...There is room in the door that u can raise it a little and it doesnt hit, so thats all...no hard work...6.5" speakers are 6.5" speakers they will fit in the holes no problem...its the depth that can create one that can easily be fixed by a spacer.


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Ah alright then, thank you verry much Russia, you've been most helpful. Can't wait to see what kind of improvements I get alone with these speakers when I get my car back, thanks again.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Sure no problem...these speakers alone will just play louder w/o being distorted...but when u get the components and the amp its gonna blow u away...such a beautiful thing  haha


----------

